# New Grips on the Rock Island Armory



## filric48 (Jun 9, 2012)

Got thes new Water Buffalo Horn Grips they feel great.


----------



## R.Beezy (Feb 2, 2011)

Not bad, it's different


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

You know I was lookin at water buffalo grips on etsy for my RIA. but they were black with yellow in it and I'm unsure it'd look nice. 
On a side note your grips completely change the look of the gun. (for the better).


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

LefteeTris said:


> You know I was lookin at water buffalo grips on etsy for my RIA. but they were black with yellow in it and I'm unsure it'd look nice.
> On a side note your grips completely change the look of the gun. (for the better).


Well I guess That's less of a side note and more of the main point lol


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Very interesting look for the RIA. Is it your EDC piece?


----------

